# Sears Shares Jump On Report Of Bids For Craftsman Brand



## Charles Spencer (Oct 5, 2016)

From the _Chicago Tribune  http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-sears-stock-jump-1005-biz-20161004-story.html _:

"Bloomberg reported Tuesday that potential bidders include Stanley Black & Decker and Hong Kong's Techtronic Industries, with final offers due at the end of the month. People with knowledge of the matter said bids may value Craftsman at about $2 billion, according to the report."

My guess would be the Chinese in one manifestation or the other.  There are probably a lot of people who think Craftsman is still what it once was, especially casual tool buyers.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Oct 5, 2016)

With harbor freight having upped the quality of some of their hand tools I am guessing Craftsman will face tough challenges ahead.  I took a Craftsman socket wrench into sears recently for repair, they don't do that anymore in store, they just handed me a new one, what a POS, I went to HF and bought a much better one and the craftsman is now a back up.  I worked at Sears in the tool dept as a young man, 45 years ago, what a downward spiral they have been on ever since.

michael


----------



## John Hasler (Oct 5, 2016)

Doubleeboy said:


> With harbor freight having upped the quality of some of their hand tools I am guessing Craftsman will face tough challenges ahead.  I took a Craftsman socket wrench into sears recently for repair, they don't do that anymore in store, they just handed me a new one, what a POS, I went to HF and bought a much better one and the craftsman is now a back up.  I worked at Sears in the tool dept as a young man, 45 years ago, what a downward spiral they have been on ever since.
> 
> michael


I took a broken Craftsman shovel in to Sears for replacement some years ago.  They refused to replace it, explaining that they no longer sold that exact type of shovel.  I pointed out that they stocked similar (but more expensive) shovels that would do the same job, but they still refused.  Haven't been back to Sears since.


----------



## fretsman (Oct 5, 2016)

Sears stopped being sears years ago. Best thing to do is forget they ever existed. Sad but true.


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 6, 2016)

The last tool I bought at Sears was a pair of Craftsman linesman's pliers. A couple of months later I was using them to cut some 12/2 BX cable, the head snapped at the pivot sending to into my face, splitting my upper lip open. I returned them and was given a hard time but managed to get my money back. Bought a pair of Klein's which I still have. Oh, this happened around 1987.


----------



## chips&more (Oct 6, 2016)

45 years ago, I can remember drooling all over the power tools as I walked through Sears. Now, you can’t even get me to turn my head as I pass through any part of the tool section…Dave.


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm sure glad I stocked up on ratchet repair kits way back when they used to sell them for 99 cents each!  Haven't needed one yet, but when I do, I can fix it!


----------

